
VS Code Real-Time Debugging - thunderbong
https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=hediet.realtime-debugging
======
gavinray
This is by the same guy who made one of the most impressive data-structure
debugging visualizers I've ever seen:

[https://github.com/hediet/vscode-debug-
visualizer](https://github.com/hediet/vscode-debug-visualizer)

Side note: There doesn't seem to be setup/config instructions in the readme,
how do you go about using this?

~~~
red2awn
This same guy also made the Draw.io extension :)

